# 'Hanging, floating' music



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

What music seems to just hang there in a perfect still of progressions? Any kind of different and various passages apply. Mahler anticipating?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The slow movement of the Hammerklavier Sonata.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

A lot of Messiaen has a meditative cosmic-drift quality to it.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Clairvoyance Enough said:


> A lot of Messiaen has a meditative cosmic-drift quality to it.


I feel reborn into a novel or some new VR story, whichever you prefer. Marvelous!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ethereality said:


> What music seems to just hang there in a perfect still of progressions? Any kind of different and various passages apply. Mahler anticipating?


Great picks, friend!


----------

